# Small 16mm lilly pipes.



## Garuf (24 Nov 2008)

Hello, does anyone know where I can find some 16mm lilly pipes that are smaller in length than the standard ones? 
My tank is 60x30x30 and all the lillys I can find are much too long, this isn't a problem on the out take but on the intake it means that I'd have anything up to 15cm sticking above the tanks rim. 
I'd use the filter inlet that came with the ex1200 but even this is too long and by some.   
Anyone seen anything?


----------



## a1Matt (24 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd use the filter inlet that came with the ex1200 but even this is too long and by some.
> Anyone seen anything?



Hacksaw?


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Nov 2008)

I don't know of any? I have the CalAqua 16mm set and that would be too big, try the CalAqua nano ones and use a reducer on your filter hose. I have two sets from TGM and they are top quality


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2008)

I've got a set of those, they're too short. The set I'm using atm are the normal 13mm pm ones and they as good as kill the flow. I've thought about opening them out with a file but I don't know if that's even possible.


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2008)

I probably should have mentioned I'm already using a reducer and I'm finding that it paired with the smaller lilly's hinders flow enough to annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I probably should have mentioned I'm already using a reducer and I'm finding that it paired with the smaller lilly's hinders flow enough to annoy the hell out of me.


Yeah thats fair mate, lilly pipes really do hinder the flow intake. I have some of the AquaticMagic ones with the ball on the end, that's coming off when i get a minute, just an experiment.


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2008)

I'm going to try and get some emery files tomorrow and see if I can open out the lillys opening and possibly even put a few more slots in. Anything to help really.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Nov 2008)

Do you mean the intake Garuf?  If not, attacking it with sand paper will probably make it a bit ugly.


----------



## Garuf (24 Nov 2008)

I do mean the intake, the plan is to open them up with emery board and to see if I can add any additional holes to aid flow.

You'd think they'd just make them with vertical slits all the way round and most of the way along.


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2008)

What about these?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1821

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Nov 2008)

They're only 12mm, I think Gareth has tried stepping down to 12mm and it reduces the flow too much...


----------

